# Dan's Daily Rant



## CanaDan (Mar 23, 2004)

Well compared to practically everyone else on this board I am relatively new to weight training. I suppose that's good for you as you will get to see my transformation from the beginning. It's bad for me though because I still have a lot to learn. I still can't get my nutrition and daily meals right but I'll work on it. The longest journey starts with a single step right?

I'll probably use this journal as a way to voice my frustrations and disappointments at first but hopefully things will change over time. Don't worry though, I won't be offending anyone...


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok...first entry. 

I'm heading to the gym after work today and just focusing on cardio. I know I've made some progress since I started last fall as a number of people have commented but all I see in the mirror is the fat I can't lose. I've been pretty down these last two days as a result.

I'm going to try the carb cycling diet but to be honest I don't know how to set up my meals. I've printed off all the info that has been posted thanks to some guidance from Jodi (my wifes name is Jodi Lynn too...weird hey?) so I'll just have to work it out and try.

Anyway, the journey begins...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

You'll get past what you currently see in the mirror.  Remember though, you're currently trying to work new things in in your life.  Things always seem tough in the beginning but, in the end, it ends up being second nature 

As long as you keep a positive focus, you'll do just fine.  So, keep postive and us posted.  It's your journal so vent as much as you want.

You can post what you feel is a healthy diet and we'll all help tweek it a bit if needed.  What ever you do, don't feel ashamed to post your work out or diet plan, you'll never know if it's good for you if you don't.  Try also to keep your training and diet consistent for 6 weeks.  If you're still making changes with your weight, don't change your diet until you've reached stand still with your changes.

Keep faith.  We're here to support ya.  You're on the right track.

Take care hon
Babs


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Babs...I think I've hit a wall which is why I'm down and looking for a change. I know I've replaced fat with muscle as my scale weight has hardly changed but I've filled out in some areas. 

I just want the fat to go away...It'll happen, I just have to remember that even the beautiful people like the ones on this board started somewhere. It's tough to start out at 32 though...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

You can do it

It's never too late.....I'm sure we all regret a few things in our life and I believe this is pretty close to the top.  The regret of not taking care of ourselves till the last minute........Then good'ol hind sight kicks in.....What an eye opener.

You'll do just fine!!! No matter what age you're at....Besides, you're still young

Take care
Babs


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

Well I stopped at the gym after work yesterday and just did cardio as I didn't have a lot of time. I suppose most people would say to concentrate on weights more since building muscle can increase your metabolism but I want to see my fat disappear faster than that. 

It turns out my body type is mix between an endomorph and a mesomorph. It's tough to lose the fat but pretty easy for me to gain muscle. I imagine this will take some tweaking on my part before I can reach my potential. The problem is I feel a little lost when it comes to diet/nutrition. I can usually master anything task I take on so this is new territory for me. I hate feeling stupid when it comes to this. 

Anyhoo, I'm reading TP's article on carb cycling and plan on trying it out as soon as I can afford some groceries. Being a computer technician in Central Alberta means you don't make as much money as you should because employers know there is an abundance of 'computer guys' that would gladly work for less. Supply and demand sucks! Even a talented guy like me gets the shaft.

Enough for now...I  may add more later. Anyone who has been on the carb cycling diet and can provide me with some meal suggestions would be my new best friend!

Peace.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

Well I discussed BMR calculators on a different thread and mentioned that I created an Excel document to help determine BMR as well as the number of grams of protein, carbs and fat you need to consume daily to reach your daily caloric goal so I thought I would stick it in here...just in case anyone was curious but didn't want to speak up. Unfortunately I can't upload a document...

Peace


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm following you

And, will respond later!  Busy day for me today.

You hanging in there?


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Babs. Yeah, I'm holding on. It's just tough when other people are impressed with how I look and how well I appear to be doing when I don't feel that way you know? (cue the violin)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

LOL.....the violin.  Get that alllllll the time.

You should post some pics and stats in here!


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> LOL.....the violin.  Get that alllllll the time.
> 
> You should post some pics and stats in here!



Hmmm....I'm not sure the world is ready to see me in all my glory!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

Uh oh....we have a shy one?


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

Not shy...I just don't want to be responsible for blinding some of the nice people on this board!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

HEya Dan!! come on.. pics pics pics!  dont be shy!
Good luck with your goals


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> Not shy...I just don't want to be responsible for blinding some of the nice people on this board!






You're just pulling our legs!!!  Seriously though....not all of us are born NATURALLy fit!!!  Come on...

Pretty please???


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok, Ok. I'll borrow a digital camera and take some pics then put them on my website.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

Suck it up soldier.....It's time to get down to business


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

I could use a good whipping...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

WOW!! Your avi just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

My hubby would KILL me....i should change it...'


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

Well don't change it right away...I think it will help me get through the day... 

It certainly won't hurt


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm going through some more photos.  These are by no means recent.  These were actually taken before my comp in june 2003


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

Well I can tell by the way you are speaking to me that you are a beautiful person inside so you shouldn't be afraid to show how beautiful you are on the outside. 

And I'm not getting fresh with you. My wife is the most beautiful woman I know and always will be. I consider myself lucky to be with her. I can certainly appreciate another beautiful woman though...from afar of course. We just had our 10 year wedding anniversary last Friday...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

10 years is a long time.  What's your secret?

There is no WAY in heck I'm gonna post my current pics.  Recently I was put on Hormone Therapy for my Endometriosis.  Since them, I blew up like a balloon.  Today I'm discussing options with my dr.  That, and I'm taking all my current pics to remind him what I USE to look like and how he needs to help me return


----------



## Monolith (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> Well I stopped at the gym after work yesterday and just did cardio as I didn't have a lot of time. I suppose most people would say to concentrate on weights more since building muscle can increase your metabolism but I want to see my fat disappear faster than that.



I think a lot of people underestimate the importance of a positive outlook.  What's best for your body might be less cardio and more weights, but if you lose motivation on that kind of plan, then its all for naught.

So strip the fat off, have fun with the cardio, and by the time youre ready to bulk you'll be pretty well informed on the proper way to set up a good clean bulking diet.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

Babs...no secret. Just lots of love and attention. Plus we have a great deal in common and love to do many things together. Of course it doesn't hurt that I'm witty, intelligent, thoughtful...oh and modest.  If I get up enough courage perhaps I'll post the poem I wrote for her...


Monolith...I love lifting as much as cardio I just don't know if focusing more on weights will help my particular weight problem. I think the biggest thing is getting my diet tweaked for my body.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

Aww...Poems are great!!!!


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

Keep that avi up a little longer and I'll post it...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

Okay.  It'll be up until tomorrow morning.  Which is the next time I'll be online.

Getting ready to go to my dr appt now.  Need to catch some stuff up here at work before I leave.

See ya tomorrow.
Don't skip a work out!!!!!
Babs


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

I would have posted it anyway if you had just asked but as agreed here it is:


THE NUMBERS OF LOVE
By Dan Smith

Ten years ago you came into my life
And I'm happy to say I made you my wife.
You're loving, you're caring, you're gentle, you're kind,
A better wife or mother I certainly won't find. 

Three hundred sixty five days in a year
Are still not enough when I hold you so near.
The sound of your voice and the touch of your hand
Always inspire me to be a better man.

Twenty-four hours in one single day
Are twenty-four hours you take my breath away.
Although we may spend some of these hours apart
I always carry your beauty deep in my heart.

Two children you gave me and made my life whole
And not a day goes by that you don't touch my soul.
We've had some good times and some bad times it's true,
But I'll spend each day saying how much I love you.

One lifetime is all that a person can live
And one heart is all that a person can give.
I know I will have yours until the end of time
And I promise that you will always have mine.


I'm no Shakespear but she liked it...alright, enough sappy stuff.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

I LOVE LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You're wife is one lucky lady and I bet your children are proud to have you as their pappy


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

Thank you. I am feeling better about myself already. Best of luck with the doctor appointment. Give'em hell. I'm sure you can beat this endometriosis!!


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

I am sooo looking forward to hitting the gym after work today! I don't know why but as the day goes on I think about it more and more. I think I'll try and up the weights on some of my exercises today and really push it. Take advantage of the good mood you know?

I guess it helps I had a decent lunch today. Parmesan chicken breast, long grain basmati rice and an apple for good measure. I'll have and Isopure protein shake in another 30 mins and then I'll be ready to hit the gym about 3 hours from now...


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

Well I put a photo in the member gallery...I won't be able to put any recent pics of myself in until next week sometime as I'm without a digital camera until then. I have some pics from 4 years ago when I was at my worst so I may put one or two in there so I can see how much better I am now.

I haven't been working out for the past 4 years since those pics though so don't have any high hopes. I only started back at this 7 months ago.

Peace


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm off to the gym....yaaayyyy


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 24, 2004)

Well I had a good session at the gym earlier and my shoulders and legs are still killing me. Hopefully a good night's sleep will fix me up.

Peace


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 25, 2004)

My workout went really well yesterday. My gym membership comes with a PT consultation every 3 months or so and about a month ago she set me up on a new routine but I don't know if I'm getting enough benefits from it. 

It's a two-day split with one day being chest/bis/tris and the other being shoulders/back/legs, which is what I did yesterday.I know she set me up with a two-day split because I didn't always know when I could go to the gym after work. My wife would pick up different shifts with her job and usually on short notice which would really interfere with my schedule. I'm thinking of going to the gym before work each morning instead but I just haven't convinced myself to get up at 5:30.  

Anyhoo, I got off to a late start this morning and didn't have time for breakfast at home so I have to settle for instant oatmeal. Not the best I know but I have to have something in my stomach. Maybe one large Tim Horton's coffee to go with it.

Peace


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice pics Dan! you and your wife lok great together! 
those 2 day splits must take you a long time to complete?


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 25, 2004)

The weights really only take me 30mins or so to complete because it's only two exercises per muscle. That's another reason why I don't think I'm getting full benefits. I guess I just don't trust my knowledge enough at this point to setup my own routine...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

Do you have a gym you belong to or do you train out of your home?


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a membership at a World's Gym that opened in my area last June. I live in a community a couple of mins outside a major city in Central Alberta so the drive in to the gym is pretty short.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

Since you belong to a gym.  How about a 3 day split?

Legs being the 3rd day!  just a thought.  When I started out, I did a 3 day split........then 4..........then 5....................then back down to 3.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 25, 2004)

When I first started last year the PT set up what I recall was a three day split. I think I still have the old plan written down. I've been thinking of going back to something like that again. I think she had seen that I responded fairly well and decided to change it up a bit so I wouldn't plateau but I just don't enjoy all of the exercises I do on this new split. In fact, I've dropped a few because I just don't like them.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 25, 2004)

Well today is a day off for me as I simply can't get to the gym on Thursdays (unless I go before work). I'll be able to hit the gym tomorrow and Saturday with no problem and perhaps Sunday if I don't take it as my second day off. 

Next week when my wife gets paid (my paycheck goes to bills!) we'll be picking up more meat and better carb sources and then I'll be starting TP's carb cycling diet to cut away my fat and see the muscle I've built. 

I'll be checking out other journals to see meal ideas from people who have been on this diet but any suggestions anyone wants to give me would be appreciated. 

Peace


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey CanaDan, good to see you started a journal.  I find it helps me keep in check.  If you need any ideas for Carb Cycling feel free to check out my journal.  I may not be the most detailed but I keep track of meals daily and workouts.  Also I am currently doing split that you might find interesting  Push/Pull/Legs

Day 1. I will do exercise for muscles that a push is preformed. like shoulders, Chest Triceps
Day 2. I would do exercises for muscles that require pulling, like Back, Bis and abs.
Day 3 would be legs.  I like to have a seperate day for legs,  I find them to demanding to incorporate with another muscle.

Good luck
Iain


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 25, 2004)

IainDaniel...thanks for the info! I will definitely check out your journal for carb cycling info. How successful were you on it? 

As for the push/pull/leg split I have heard of it before and am thinking of trying it out. I just need to sort out what exercises I want to do for each. I think I'll take some time this weekend to go over everything and start out 'new' next week.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 26, 2004)

It's Friday!!!! 

Well I wrote down some important notes on TP's carb cycling so I can get them imbedded in my brain but I have a few questions.

If I switch to a push/pull/legs split then which carb days should be matched with which exercise days?

Should I not be concerned with calories? I mean, if you're allowed to eat more protein on no-carb days and more carbs on hi-carb days then how exactly can I shed fat if I go over in calories? I would never gorge myself though..

I'm working on some proper meal plans to fit this cycle and I will post them for critique. Maybe I'll post these questions in the diet/nutrition forum just in case the two people that read my journal don't have an answer....


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 26, 2004)

Nobody loves me?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

I do........I do


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 26, 2004)

Personally I would do legs on the High Carb Day
Any day where you are working larger muscles, try to make that a carb day.

Just a few general points always workout on Carb days.  You can workout on no carb days, but they are also optimal for cardio only and rest days.

Doesn't Matter what the Day is Protein and Fats should Stay Constant.  I would aim for 1-1.5g per lb for Protein.  Fat for any day should be around 60g.  Just a general guide line No carb day, means no carbs, other than fiberous veggies, but those don't count because of the fibre content.  Low Carb days Aim for 1 g/lb, and High Carb Days eat until satisfied, generally around 2g/lb.

I would post your initial calories just to get some feedback,  But don't worry about them too much, that is the beauty of this program.   I have noticed some pretty decent losses on this program so for,  I don't really look at the scale, but the mirror is becoming my friend again.  One thing for sure is that I find I keep my sanity alot more with this eating program than alot of others, because it doesn't feel like I am starving myself.

feel free to ask questions here, I will try to help out, but Diet and Nutrition would probably be your best bet.  Jodi is a great help with this plan.

Good luck


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> It's Friday!!!!
> 
> Well I wrote down some important notes on TP's carb cycling so I can get them imbedded in my brain but I have a few questions.
> ...



TGIF!!!!

Notes are good hon!

I don't know the push/pull/legs thing everyone is trying out.  So cannot help you there, however, I can say you want your carb day to land on leg day and days that are high intensity work outs.  Do you plan on doing cardio?  That will also take roll in your diet...."trial and error!"

IMO, you should always be concerned with calories.  You need to take in a certain number of calories per day, in order to keep your body out of starvation mode.  YOU DON'T WANT THAT!!! Trust me.......I think what's good about TPs plan is that it allows your body to keep guessing what's going on with out it getting to use to what you're trying to do to it.  I know it sounds strange but when your body gets use to a certain routine, you'll need to change things up a bit.  This is generally when people run or hit a wall they "feel" cannot be over come...It can....and this is where TPs theory comes into play.  Besides, you get to pick the foods you like therefore, you're more apt to stick to your dieting strategy....Make sense?

You can list your dieting here.  Believe me, it'll be critiqued

Good luck hon...You can do it!!!!

Babs


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 26, 2004)

You love me, you really love me... 

Thanks for the replies. I was starting to feel like an outsider...I was planning on using the no carb days as my day off from working out or just cardio as I didn't think I would have the energy to do any heavy lifting anyway. Putting legs on the hi-carb day makes sense, that was the one I was most concerned about. 

I do plan on doing cardio as I enjoy it (pretty weird for a guy no?) plus I'm a firm beleiver that a good cardiovascular system helps in all areas of life. I have two daughters to keep up to! I'm pretty busy working on a few computers today so I will hopefully post my diet plan over the weekend.

Thanks again! I owe you two as you're pretty much the only two people that pay any attention to me!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

LOL, you don't owe anyone but yourself

Have a fun weekend hon.

Oh and btw  -- I too have two young daughters


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 26, 2004)

I always thought I wanted a son but having two young daughters is pretty cool. They always love their dad! The only problem is that I'm outnumbered in my house... 

Thank goodness we have a house with three bathrooms!


----------



## Paynne (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey CanaDan   Good luck


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 29, 2004)

Well the weekend was pretty good. I got some good exercise in with the kids because we had company come down so I couldn't hit the gym. Monday's suck though as my wife works late so I come straight home from work to look after the kids. No time for the gym...I'm thinking of hitting the gym before work so I can definitely go 5-6 days a week on a regular basis but I just can't force myself to get up at 5:30am...oh well, I may just have to suck it up....


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 29, 2004)

Well my sister in Spruce Grove called and offered me thier York 2001 weight machine as they never use it. Damn...I wish I had room in my house for it. Oh well...I still have the gym.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey hon!!!

Mondays are hard.  Actually, I don't recall when a monday ever worked out for me

Does your gym have child watch?  That would be cool!!!

You know what, getting up at 5am will become a walk in the park once you start seeing changes.  You'll become addicted to working out and constantly trying to improve yourself.  Seriously!  Baby steps hon!!  You're gonna do it....or You'll have me to answer to.

Aw man, that sucks about the weight machine!!!!


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm thinking it might be easier to get up that early and hit the gym now that spring is here and summer is on its way. I found it tough to do during the winter as it was always cold and dark when I got up. I think I'll just do it and see how it goes...


----------



## SpinQueen (Mar 29, 2004)

You have to get yourself used to waking up early everyday. I get up around 5am and run three miles or hit the gym if it's raining.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm sure eventually, he'll get there!


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 29, 2004)

I used to get up at 6am last summer when I first started so it won't really be that tough. I really just have to plan meals and stuff first. That's what is really holding me back.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 29, 2004)

Possible No-Carb Day

Meal 1: 
Ultimate nutrition Whey shake (water)
5g fish oil

Meal 2:
1.5 cups cottage cheese

Meal 3:
Chicken Breast
1 cup broccoli
5g fish oil

Meal 4:
UN Whey shake (water)

Meal 5:
1 can Tuna packed in water
salad 
oil & vinagrette dressing

Meal 6:
1.5 cups cottage cheese

I haven't worked out the macronutrient info yet but each protein amount gets me close to my minimum amount per meal according to the carb cycling article. I'm 265lbs so I need at least 44g of protein per meal. I don't like the idea of having cottage cheese twice on this day but I'm stumped for what else to have. I am seriously considering working out in the morning prior to work so I may have meal 1 before I hit the gym and meal 2 about 30 mins after I finish. 

I have meal plans written out now for the low and high carb days as well however I would appreciate any feedback I can get on this plan first as it may change what I have for the other two. I am also planning on changing my routine from a two-day split to a three-day push/pull/legs split as well.

Thanks.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 29, 2004)

Looks pretty good, I would up the fish oil, probably to 20 capsules a day!

Flax or Fish oil to MEal 4


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 29, 2004)

Yeah...I thought I missed one in there. Plus I thought the oil in the oil&vinagrette dressing (which I'd make myself) would help too.

Thanks


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 30, 2004)

For anyone who may stumble onto my journal... ...I have a question about TP's carb cycling. Do I only eat fruit with carb meals? The article mentions fruit on low carb and high carb days but not on no carb days. I understand that you must eat your required protein and veggies each day but is the fruit only eaten with carbs?  

Thanks.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yes only with Carbs.  So no fruit on No  carb days


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

Reason



> The fructose from fruit will help keep liver glycogen stores full and keep your body in a fed state as opposed to starvation mode.  And, if only consumed in small amounts, is not likely to spill over to adipose



From the article


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 30, 2004)

Gotcha...I've just been re-writing the article with the most important points so it gets imbedded in my head.. 

I won't be starting this until next Monday so I still have some time to prepare my meal plans, tweak them a bit, figure out the macronutrients......and unscramble my brain.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah I had to reread it a couple of times as well, just to get the ideas imbedded in my thought train.

The best way to probably get some feed back would be to post a potential meal plan for each of the days, and open it up for comment.  I think the first few pages of my journal I did the same thing with Jodi, just to get a better understanding.

Once you got it rolling it is a piece of cake.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 30, 2004)

Well I've put up the one meal plan for a no carb day. I have others for the low and high carb days too. I'll be posting them later today...


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

No carb days is the easy one


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 30, 2004)

High Carb Meal Plan	

Meal One:		
	Ultimate Nutrition Whey Shake	
	5g Fish Oil	


Meal Two:		
	1 cup Oats w/ berries	
	1.5 cups Cottage Cheese	

Meal Three:		
	Chicken Breast	
	Sweet Potatoe	
	Berries	
	5g Fish Oil	

Meal Four:		
	Ultimate Nutrition Whey Shake	
	1 cup Oats w/ berries	

Meal Five: 		
	1 can Tuna	
	Salad	
	Oil & Vinagrette dressing (balsamic)	
	1 piece Fruit (apple)	
	5g Fish Oil	

Meal Six:		
	1.5 cups Cottage Cheese	
	5g Fish Oil


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> High Carb Meal Plan
> 
> Meal One:
> ...




When does your workout fall in this schedule.  

Just an FYI typically for a high carb day Carbs should equal around 2g/lb of BW.  I don't remember if you posted your BW, but assuming 200lbs would be four meals with approx 100 g each meal.  

I know it seems like alot, but you will get used to it, gradually work your way up.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm thinking of either working out before meal one or between meal one and two. Right now I just go to the gym when I can fit it in. I have been going after work (5pm) but occassionally, like today, I have work to do after work (side jobs) so I won't be able to go until later this evening. 

If I switch to early morning workouts then I can have a regular schedule. I don't have recent stats but I'm around the following:

6'1"ish (just over)
265lbs
32 years old
bf% I'm guessing around 30% (it was measured slightly higher 6 months ago but I can tell by my body that I have lost fat and gained some muscle)


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

On both low Carb days and high carb days you want to have two of the carb meals placed around you workouts.

I wouldn't work out on an empty stomach

So on High Carb days, an guesstimate on the amount of carbs would be 115g x 4 meals and on low carb days would be approx 85g x 3 meals


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 30, 2004)

The article says 1 gram of carbs per pound of bodyweight. Why should I double that up?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

1 gram of carbs is on low carb days,  High Carb days there isn't a count but 2 grams is about where you want to be.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh...gotcha...thanks. That's something I probably wouldn't have paid attention to.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 30, 2004)

Low Carb Meal Plan

Meal One:	
	Ultimate Nutrition Whey Shake
	5g Fish Oil


Meal Two:	
	1 cup Oats w/ berries
	1.5 cups Cottage Cheese

Meal Three:	
	Chicken Breast
	Broccoli
	5g Fish Oil


Meal Four:	
	Ultimate Nutrition Whey Shake


Meal Five: 	
	Pork Tenderloin
	Sweet Potatoe
	Berries
	5g Fish Oil


Meal Six:	
	1.5 cups Cottage Cheese
	5g Fish Oil


Now this meal plan, as well as my High-Carb plan, will change slightly when I make my move to workout in the morning.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> Low Carb Meal Plan
> 
> Meal One:
> ...



Missing one Carb Meal  and I would add a fat source to meal 4 (natty pb, flax, fish oil)

Oh and not enough veggies, at least three meals with fibrous veggies on all days


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 30, 2004)

hmm...shoulda had a carb with meal 3...and I do have a large jar of natural pb so I could add some to meal 4...or move the fish caps from meal 6 to meal 4 and have the nat pb with meal 6 since I'll be at home for that. I need to add a fruit to meal three as well if I add a carb to that meal right? 

Thanks for the feedback. I'm sure I would have missed the errors you pointed out. It's always good to have another set of eyes look things over.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

Right

Anytime, I went through the same thing, so figure the least I can do is try to help out.  If you are not sure about the answers I am giving you feel free to post the questions in Diet and Nutrition, I am by no means an Expert, but have learned quite a bit about carb cycling since starting it.

Jodi and Twin Peak are your best bet for answers, just incase I don't have the answers you are looking for.

PS don't forget to get in 3 meals with veggies I don't see that


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Dan, how was the work out last night?

Yeah, Jodi and TP can help you out with the carb cycling diet.  Or, you can do a search here on IM.  There's loads of information currently on hand.  Good luck hon

Babs


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 31, 2004)

Well I was in such high demand last night to help friends with thier computers or cable problems that I didn't have time to hit the gym. I still ended up getting a good workout though...if you know what I mean.   

I managed to get my sister interested in the carb cycling program too so I'll have someone to talk to about it from time to time. I definitely want feedback from you guys too though. 

Took some photos of myself last night to put in my photo album here. I'm better off than I was a year ago but I still don't like what I see. Oh well...it gives me motivation to continue to improve.

Peace


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 31, 2004)

Eeek...I posted a new pic that I took last night.  

I guess when I look at how I was a year ago I've come a long way but I know I'm still a long way from my goals...how do you guys and gals do it?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Your photo doesn't look bad, trust me, I've seen worse.   Hey, don't worry about the scar!!!  I have stretchies  So there

What surgeries have you had?


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 31, 2004)

I had what is called a 'hiatus hernia'. Basically, the muscle at the top of my stomach that closes to protect the esophagus was weak and wouldn't close completely. This allowed stomach acid to creep up and do some damage. It kinda felt like I had perpetual heartburn  

I had to sleep inclined and drink a lot of water during the night just to get some sleep. It was terrible. The first surgery fixed the problem (no details unless you're curious) and then 6 months later there were complications so they had to go in a second time. The second time around they put a mesh along my abs to hold them together so they could heal. This damaged a lot of nerves so I have little feeling on my stomach.

That causes problems too...I think I'm ranting now...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Nah, you're not ranting.  I can can relate

I too have a Hiatal Hernia, with that comes, GERD.  No surgery yet.  On Nexium for GERD though.  I wonder what triggers the dr to do surgery???  My hernia was discovered when I was 8.  GERD was diagnosed 2 years ago.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah...I'm not sure what prompted him to do the surgery. I guess the severity of my situation (he did stick the camera down my throat and take a look) and the fact that I was in the Canadian Militaryat the time might have had something to do with it. 

I wish he could have done the surgery without having to cut me open but I was too thick so my stomach couldn't be reached that way. Oh well, what's done is done. I'm thinking of talking to my doctor at some point to see if the scar can be reduced at all. 

Of course if I build myself up and shed the fat then people will be too busy looking at the rest of me to even see the scar!


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 31, 2004)

Well I posted my three meal plans for the carb cycling program and with some excellent feedback from Jodi as well as some good comments from IainDaniel I think I've got a great starting point.

I'm taking it easy on training the rest of this week as I can't stock up on food until Friday or Saturday. Monday morning I'm starting my early morning workouts and eating plan and I'll see how it goes.

I'll be sure to keep myself posted with my progress and maybe someone else will read it too!   I kill me, I really do...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

Ha ha...You're simply too funny!!!!

How are ya today?


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Babs...I'm not doing too bad. Work is a little depressing today. I only get paid based on the title of my position but I end up having to cover the responsibilities of the other IT when he doesn't come in to work...like today. I hate being taken advantage of when I'm struggling to make ends meet with what they pay me.

Sometimes being a computer guy really sucks. WHEW...glad I got that off my chest.

How are you?


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I've been laid up for the past week or so with terrible pain in my neck, head and shoulders. I think it might be from stress, I'm not sure. I've been able to use this time to sort things out and unfortunately my carb cycling and new workout have been put on hold. Things seem to be getting better now so I'm hoping to start fresh after the Easter holiday. In fact I'm looking forward to it.

Hope everyone has a safe and pleasant holiday!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2004)

Was wondering where you went?


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah...I don't get headaches often and this was definitely different. It was in the back right portion of my head and felt like a tight muscle or strain. I must have had too much fun and not realized it...damn!

All I could think about was Arnold Schwarzenegger in Kindergarten Cop...'It's NOT a tooma!' I like to spout that in my best Arnie voice whenever my head hurts...the wife appreciates it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey...Where ya been hiding?


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 14, 2004)

Had to take some time off. Too much going on in my life and I was starting to get a little stressed. I'm sure you know all about stress though Babs so I won't go into it. 

Suffice it to say I hit the gym yesterday for the first time in two weeks and it felt great. I actually increased my weights so I think the break was worth it.

How have you been?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

Taking time off is good!  I'm sure you know that.

We won't even talk about stress

LOL, I bet you feel great AND YOU increase your weights...SAWEET........ Wish I could hit the gym

I've been okay.  Spent 4 hours doing my taxes last night.  What a mess.  Self employment stinks.....but it also has it's benefits....


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 14, 2004)

I have to work on my taxes tonight but it should be pretty easy going. I was self-employed for almost 2 years (was even incorporated) so I know what taxes can be like in those cases. I just had my accountant do the work for me!

Take care...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL, you're like me....Tax time stinks 

I get all my stuff organized and layed out............then take it to my CPA.  I don't like doing my own taxes.

Mine is a Limited Liability Co. - i.e. LLC (for those who have no clue)


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 14, 2004)

I actually don't mind tax time now that I'm no longer self-employed. Tax preparation may be easier up here in Canada though...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

Could be.

Been thinking about retiring or selling my company at the end of next year.


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 14, 2004)

What kind of company is it? And why would you sell it? You sound too young to retire!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL, I do cost accounting and I'm also self employed.

Floor Care.etc....


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 14, 2004)

Well judging by your avatar I would have guessed you to be around 28 years old, which is way too young to retire...unless you're wealthy.  

Hmmm...might have stepped over my limit here


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

No, you didn't over step

I'm 26, yes I'm young but I started out so early.  Learned the ropes from my mom and my grandma owns two nursing homes.  My uncle has partnerships with Japanese Companies............

I'm just sick of it.  Everyone wants paid yet they don't want to work for or earn it.......Wish life were that easy.


----------



## CanaDan (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Everyone wants paid yet they don't want to work for or earn it.......Wish life were that easy.



It's good to hear that things are the same all over. I know too many people who only want the paycheck but don't want to work for it. Most of my friends are the exact opposite though so that is good. The more common problem up here though is that most employers want you to work hard but they won't pay you what you're worth. 

I guess they figure someone else would be happy to have the job for what they pay...oh well, I just do my job and leave it behind at 5pm...


----------



## CanaDan (Jul 13, 2004)

Well I haven't been around here in quite some time. I was laid up with some medical problems and was kinda scared to do any training. My body suffered as a result and now I'm just too disgusted with it to even care about being scared. I just started back to the gym this week and am taking it slowly. I've gone back to school two nights a week as well so my time is very limited. 

I now have to get up at 5:30am to hit the gym before work and then I drive to Calgary on Tuesday and Thursday evening for class then return home by 10pm. Very tiring but it has to be done. Got a promotion and a raise so some stress has been removed from my life at least. 

Picked up Arnold's New Encyclopedia of Bodybuilding and found a number of things I was doing wrong for my body type so hopefully I can turn things around. I'll try to post here to keep myself in line.

Peace.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 13, 2004)

Welcome Back CD,  hope all is well!

Remember Diet is the Key.


----------



## CanaDan (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't get it. How do you guys and girls manage to get up early, workout and still put in a full day? By day three I'm so tired I can't get motivated to workout any more. Is there something I'm missing that only the pros know about?

Guidance would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't 

I usually workout at night.  But I am actually going to try and workout in the morning starting next week


----------



## Weight39 (Aug 2, 2004)

CanaDan said:
			
		

> I don't get it. How do you guys and girls manage to get up early, workout and still put in a full day? By day three I'm so tired I can't get motivated to workout any more. Is there something I'm missing that only the pros know about?
> 
> Guidance would be appreciated. Thanks.




I just started, lifting in the morning, today. Hopefully, I can stick w/ it. I've tried before, but failed. I prefer the afternoon. But, have been too busy. So, trying the mornings again.


----------



## CanaDan (Aug 17, 2004)

I prefer working out just after work (5pm) but my schedule with my wife and kids doesn't permit it any more. At least not on a daily basis. If I want to hit the gym 5-6 times a week I have to go in the morning (6am). 

I'm finishing up some schooling this week and have decided to postpone my final two courses until after New Years so I can start hitting the gym again. Working, travelling, stress and 4 months away from the gym has undone all the hard work I put into myself. It's so depressing! I honestly can't believe how much I miss the gym...I'm so excited to be able to get back.

I know I haven't been a regular on this board but any advice and encouragement would be appreciated and returned.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2004)

WELCOME BACK!!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi CanaDan,
Early morning workouts SUCK, I totally agree!
However, give it time and your body will adapt.  
At various points in time over the past few years I have had to get my workouts done at 5am and although it's grueling at first I find if you just stick with it you will get into a groove with it, usually takes me a couple of weeks.
On saying that now that I no longer have to train at that time of day I DON'T!  It's definately not my peak performance time.  Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do! Good luck with getting back into your training.


----------



## CanaDan (Aug 23, 2004)

Well I finished my latest course last week and decided to take the rest of the year off. The remaining two courses I need are offered again starting January so I'm taking a break. 

Hit the gym this morning to get back into a regular routine and it was awesome! My biggest goal is to take off the excess weight (something I've always struggled with) but I'm sure I can do it with time, patience and hard work. 

I'm going to post a quick message each day after I do my workout. If I miss a day then everyone (who reads this anyway) will know, and can verbally kick my a$$!


----------



## CanaDan (Aug 25, 2004)

I've managed to hit the gym three days (mornings) in a row and I'm feeling pretty good. This new diet is killing me but I'm sticking to it. The wife and I are planning on going to The Crossing (http://www.thecrossingresort.com) again next April and I want to be in shape for it!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 25, 2004)

What kind of diet are you following bro?


----------



## CanaDan (Aug 25, 2004)

I've decided to cut down carbs as much as possible. I've come to realize that my body doesn't process carbs very well...in fact I think my body takes the carbs and places them directly on my body as fat!

I know I have issues with handling carbs 'cause I've been craving them ever since I stopped eating them. Well okay, I do eat some carbs but very little. I've cut out bread, pasta and pretty much any other carb made by man. I know the first few weeks will be tough but I'm stickin it out!


----------



## CanaDan (Aug 26, 2004)

I had another good cardio workout this morning. I'm feeling a bit tired but I know my body will get used to the early morning workouts eventually.

I can't beleive how much my body craves carbs. Since I've reduced the amount of carbs I take in it's all I can do to keep myself from snacking on them! Oh well, I'm sure my body will get used to that too.


----------



## CanaDan (Aug 30, 2004)

Had an ok weekend. Didn't get to the gym though as we were visiting my sister and her family. No big deal...I'm still recovering from working so much and going to school. Cutting down on carbs is tough! I've spoken to a few people that tried the Atkins diet and they told me that the first 2 weeks or so are really tough to handle. I'm not specifically following the Atkins diet but I am trying to cut down on carbs...hope I can make it.


----------



## CanaDan (Sep 1, 2004)

Got back to hitting the gym the last few days and I'm finding it a bit easier to get up at 5:30 to workout before work. I've increased my protein intake as I felt awfully hungry last week after cutting down on my carbs. I still eat too many carbs than I probably should but not near as much as I used to. I'm trying to cut them down slowly so my body doesn't go into shock! LOL

Tomorrow is another day...


----------



## CanaDan (Sep 1, 2004)

What's a guy gotta type to get some comments in his journal>  

You just wait! By this time next year I'll be a hunking mass of muscle, then I'll get some respect.


----------



## CanaDan (Sep 16, 2004)

Man....I've been off for a week with a bad lower back injury. Have to visit a physiotherapist soon. I've worked out a schedule that will allow me to do cardio twice a day 4 days a week and once a day 2 days a week, with one day of rest.

Main goal: lose as much excess fat as possible before building more muscle.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2004)

CanaDan said:
			
		

> What's a guy gotta type to get some comments in his journal>
> 
> You just wait! By this time next year I'll be a hunking mass of muscle, then I'll get some respect.



Post your diet or workout so we can comment.  What kind of cardio are you doing ?



Good luck with your back problem.


----------

